# Official Bellator 106 Discussion Thread



## Toxic

Figured we needed a place to discuss this card because its stacked and I think it should be the best card Bellator has ever done. 




I think its funny that both Eddie and Chandler have changed camps but in the Blackzillian tradition I expect Eddie to lay an egg. 

Pat Curran will continue to prove why he should be considered a top 5 FW.

King Mo wrestles his way to a win.

And lasty Mr. Riggs stamps his ticked in a WW tournament.


----------



## Toxic

fairly uneventful right now neither guy seems very comfortable in there. Thought Riggs would be more aggressive.


----------



## Life B Ez

Riggs is too much of a head case. This has uneventful one sided decision written all over it.

I've got Chandler via stoppage again

Curran via stoppage again in the first three

And king mo via terrified to strike decision.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

Riggs lookes like he is slowing down, he is up 2 rounds but hopefully the last one gets interesting.


----------



## Life B Ez

Mike is too raw at this point to offer riggs anything. Obviously didn't use the extra time off to its fullest extent.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

So far pretty glad its not a PPV, hopefully these title fights deliver. All are at least on paper potentially great. I expect Mo to wrestlef*** and lay and pray though.


----------



## Life B Ez

Yeah I'd be unhappy spending $35 for this. Don't let OU know I said that. 

Way too go Riggs, say **** five times on live tv.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

At least they sent out the FW's pretty confident this fight delivers.


----------



## TheAuger

Dang, this card is tape delayed for me. Starts on spike in two hours. Guess I'll watch via a stream. At least Riggs looked good cutting that weight & didn't allow his own mind to be his undoing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic

ugh, this is gonna be bad if he calls it. lose the title by DQ


----------



## HitOrGetHit

-1 point is better than a DQ anyday.


----------



## dudeabides

Have there ever been 3 title fights on a card before? Gotta be the first time on a free tv card, but I don't remember more than two on any kind. If all three go the distance they're gonna go all night.


----------



## Toxic

man I thought Curran was far better than he has looked tonight that point deduction is huge he needs to look for a finish.

wonder if Curran could drop to 135? Strauss looks like a big FW/


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Curran needs to get this fight back to the center of the octagon and on the feet if he wants to keep his title.


----------



## Toxic

Well I think Curran needs a finish or he has a 0% chance of winning this fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Toxic said:


> Well I think Curran needs a finish or he has a 0% chance of winning this fight.


Without a finish or a 10-8 round, he could sneak a draw if he gets the first 2 rounds. But he needs a finish to win for sure.


----------



## Toxic

HitOrGetHit said:


> Without a finish or a 10-8 round, he could sneak a draw if he gets the first 2 rounds. But he needs a finish to win for sure.


I struggle to see it but think a draw is possible as you could give him round 2 and possibly make an argument for round 1.u can't see two judges being that generous tough.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Toxic said:


> I struggle to see it but think a draw is possible as you could give him round 2 and possibly make an argument for round 1.u can't see two judges being that generous tough.


Haha you can never be sure when it goes to the judges. But after watching this round, we have a new Bellator champ.


----------



## Toxic

baffled by Curran wasting down the clock trying for that TD when he is less than 2 minutes left in his title reign.


----------



## Life B Ez

That was awful.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stardog

Straus had the better of him in every area. Deserved win, even without the point deduction.


----------



## Life B Ez

So a top five FW just got beat by a C level wrestler....yeah okay bellator you have talent that would make a run in the ufc.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

Life B Ez said:


> So a top five FW just got beat by a C level wrestler....yeah okay bellator you have talent that would make a run in the ufc.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Curran had me fooled before tonight, looked kinda crappy tonight TBH.

I'd be scared if I was Frank? Am I the only one who would pick Frank over Mo in a fight?


----------



## Rygu

Lawal is such a douche I hope he goes to sleep again.


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> Curran had me fooled before tonight, looked kinda crappy tonight TBH.
> 
> I'd be scared if I was Frank? Am I the only one who would pick Frank over Mo in a fight?


Frank healthy would smash Mo.

That was pretty clearly an act or a spot though. Frank isn't the type of guy to just be talked to that way and be cool with it.

Throwing spinning shit is feminine...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Rygu said:


> Lawal is such a douche I hope he goes to sleep again.


Pretty much. I am not a fan at all.



Life B Ez said:


> Frank healthy would smash Mo.
> 
> That was pretty clearly an act or a spot though. Frank isn't the type of guy to just be talked to that way and be cool with it.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wouldn't doubt he would just roll with it as it is his job now. :dunno:

I did kind of think he may have said something after the camera cut away though.


----------



## Life B Ez

After that promo I honestly don't know who I want to get ktfo....seriously that was beyond cringe worthy and annoying.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

Wow Newton looks in far better shape than he has been in the past.


Here we go Newton here we go, here we go Newton here we go...


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am fully on the Newton warwagon tonight! Then I am going to jump out and catch a ride on the Alvarez warwagon.


----------



## Life B Ez

Here comes another please for the love of god don't hit me wrestling decision.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am fully on the Newton warwagon tonight! Then I am going to jump out and catch a ride on the Alvarez warwagon.


I think your night is going to be full of dissapointment. 

I expect Mo to win but want him to lose, as for Alvarez well he went to the Blackzillians so he is F***ed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Lol at Mo trying to clown on the feet after it being painfully obvious that he is terrified to strike with Newton.


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> I think your night is going to be full of dissapointment.
> 
> I expect Mo to win but want him to lose, as for Alvarez well he went to the Blackzillians so he is F***ed.


The lower tier guys from the blackzillians have been doing good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

smmellator is really awful to watch, i'm just waiting around for golovkin to fight stevens, ill catch the chandler fight later.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

lol, Mo is doomed.


----------



## Toxic

Life B Ez said:


> The lower tier guys from the blackzillians have been doing good.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Went from training with Frankie Edgar to training with Gesias Cavalcante?

Newton needs to let some knees go and make Mo pay for those failed TD's cause he leaves it open.

Despite the hate his striking gets I am 100% convinced I would bet on Phil Davis to take either of these guys in a kick boxing match.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Mo is so overrated by some people...


----------



## UFC_OWNS

King Mo is no mayweather gym fighter even if he traisn there, his boxing stinks.


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> Went from training with Frankie Edgar to training with Gesias Cavalcante?
> 
> Newton needs to let some knees go and make Mo pay for those failed TD's cause he leaves it open.
> 
> Despite the hate his striking gets I am 100% convinced I would bet on Phil Davis to take either of these guys in a kick boxing match.


Unless Newton landed some hail mary I'd backed that statement.







UFC_OWNS said:


> King Mo is no mayweather gym fighter even if he traisn there, his boxing stinks.


Not a lot of high kicks coming at you at mayweathers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

will say this fight is 1000 times more entertaining than I expected even if its sloppy.


----------



## Life B Ez

Newton's striking is so damn awkward.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

bellator i hope folds soon, just awful production and fights


----------



## Life B Ez

Did Mo really just say he was tired....wtf...yeah top level guys. Tired or not don't admit that shit everyone is tired.

This has been a difficult night of fights to watch. Honestly with the way fights have gone on this card tito v rampage may have been the best fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Life B Ez said:


> Newton's striking is so damn awkward.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah. He looks stiff and weird... And Mo gets tagged by him repeatedly anyway.


----------



## Life B Ez

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah. He looks stiff and weird... And Mo gets tagged by him repeatedly anyway.


If I had to guess Mo spends all his time boxing and sparring only not doing timing drills or mitt work. He doesn't show the.ability to really time anything or react to telegraphed techniques which makes me believe he has never really spent time learning to do that he just spars and thinks he knows how.

Yup olympic medal levek wrestling right there...as deep on a double as you can get and can't finish.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

King Mo is so overrated


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Rampage Jackson - next Bellator LHW Champion.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Good thing Mo went to Bellator, because he would be lucky to be a top 10 LHW in the UFC.


----------



## Toxic

Newton is gonna take this if it goes to the judges, Tito/Rampage definetely would have been better than this, even old and broken both are better fighters still than Bellator has in the LHW division.


----------



## Life B Ez

Canadian Psycho said:


> Rampage Jackson - next Bellator LHW Champion.


Hell Tito Ortiz....

Hahahah 

"DO YOU WANT THAT BELT DO YOU WANT THAT BELT!" 

"Yeah sure..."

Hahahah lmao that's some heart and epic hype fail. Also king mo's corner literally just told him to hold newton against the cage for the rest of the fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Mo is a bitch


----------



## Life B Ez

This is outright hard to watch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

This is sad, Mo just lost again, Bellator just can't give the guy a LHW title.


----------



## dudeabides

The real champ won't be able to fight, and there will be an interim title challenger who will get injured and Lawal will fill in.


----------



## Life B Ez

God I hope eddie v Michael delivers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

Life B Ez said:


> God I hope eddie v Michael delivers.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


it needs to because this card has not been good at all.


----------



## Stun Gun

Life B Ez said:


> God I hope eddie v Michael delivers.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


One could hope. Still shocked Curran got his ass kicked


----------



## TheAuger

lol @ Mo thinking he won it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Mo looking shocked was ridiculous. Maybe it looked different from his point of view, but he lost.

Ready for Chandler/Alvarez though. Their first fight was insane!


----------



## Life B Ez

I forgot how ugly that rnc was in the first fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

I hope it live up to the last fight but I got a feeling that Chandler is gonna be a man possessed


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I hope the layoff didn't have too much of an effect on Alvarez. Really hoping the rematch lives up to expectations.


----------



## Life B Ez

So what does does do if chandler blasts him in the first?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez

Chandler eye got cut on the collision of heads.

Also chandler needs to get his damn hands up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

man Chandler just looks like he is walking Eddie down now. Chandler has some great accuracy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Chandler is landing good when he does but he is getting tagged when he misses those loaded shots.


----------



## Life B Ez

10-9 chandler.

Chandler clearly a lot stronger and a better grappler. Seems like unless eddie can get his timing and really swarm its just a matter of time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Both these guys are great, but Chandler is just better imo. I wish they were both in the UFC


----------



## Toxic

HUGE round for Chandler who looks great but also looks like he may be getting overly reckless and not respecting Eddie as much as he should be.


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> HUGE round for Chandler who looks great but also looks like he may be getting overly reckless and not respecting Eddie as much as he should be.


He doesn't seem to think eddie can finish him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Chandler is a powerful dude.


----------



## Life B Ez

You're not kidding he's strong as hell. Rag dolling Eddie when he gets a hold of him.

20-18 chandler.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

20-18 Chandler but he look like a guy who should put his F***ing hands up.


----------



## Life B Ez

Chandler is slowing down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

I got it 19-19


----------



## UFC_OWNS

chandlers gassed


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Chandler is fading.


----------



## Life B Ez

Anyone catch eddie gouge the **** out chandlers eye?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

And Eddie takes a round, Chandler's face is messed up, WTF even Anderson Silva couldn't get away with that shit forever.


----------



## Life B Ez

30-27 chandler

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

29-28 for Eddie


----------



## HitOrGetHit

29-28 Chandler for me.


----------



## Life B Ez

Chandler looks like Tom Hardy in Warrior.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

I would laugh if the DR stopped it after Chandler keeps his hands at his side.


----------



## Stun Gun

Life B Ez said:


> Chandler looks like Tom Hardy in Warrior.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He really does now that you point it out haha


----------



## Toxic

that was one of the nicest flying knees we have seen in a long time.


----------



## Life B Ez

Chandler looks like he's hitting his second wind as eddie slows down.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

eddie might have blown it


----------



## Toxic

39-37 on my card for Chandler, Eddie needs a finish.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Jesus Eddie ever heard of controlling someone's posture?


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> that was one of the nicest flying knees we have seen in a long time.


He only waited thirty damn seconds to set it up while eddie stared at him. It was super nice though. Won him the fourth. Beat eddie the f up from the top.

40-36 Chandler

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

38-37 Chandler


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Eddie just can't deal with Chandler's strength.


----------



## Life B Ez

Oh sbit!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

Chandelr doesnt look like much of a winner right now but he is leaving with the belt.


----------



## Stun Gun

This fight is crazy


----------



## Life B Ez

Holy **** that was some heart jesus....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dudeabides

Those dudes went to war :fight02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

God damn I could watch these two fight everyday.


----------



## Stun Gun

Chandlers eye is messssed


----------



## Life B Ez

FOTY FOTY FOTY FOTY!

Get these two out of thise c level company.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

I have Eddie winning I think


----------



## Life B Ez

49-46 Chandler.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit

48-47 Chandler for me but the Eddie could have snuck a round on some people's scorecards. I wouldn't be mad either way.


----------



## Toxic

48-47 Chandler


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Eddie!!!!!


----------



## Toxic

I had Eddie winning rounds 3 and 5 but don't know what other round you could give him?


So know Bellator gives Chandler an immediate rematch without a tournament because well nobody will complain because what tonight really taught us is that these two are the only true world class fighters in Bellator.


----------



## Stun Gun

the third fight has to happen


----------



## Stun Gun

Toxic said:


> I had Eddie winning rounds 3 and 5 but don't know what other round you could give him?


I gave him the second

But I'll have to rewatch it


----------



## Stardog

Wowww. I had it 48-47 Chandler, but I'm glad the guy who did the most damage won for a change.

Wrestling lay and pray is lame.


----------



## Life B Ez

BULLSHIT BULLSHIT BULLSHIT! Eddie won two at the most and he's a prick. Chandler got robbed some shaddy bellator shit.

Well bellator gets to keep its doors open on the strength of the third fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Stun Gun said:


> the third fight has to happen


That's the best part!!! I was pulling for Eddie and man after two fights they need to get them both back in there asap.


----------



## Rygu

Such bushleague fans there.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Close fight. Far from a robbery though.


----------



## Stun Gun

I just looked at my score card and the way I scored it was
1 - chandler 10-9
2- Eddie 10-9
3 - Eddie 10-9
4 - Chandler 10-8
5- Eddie 10-9

47-47
But I kind of stopped paying attention to scoring, so I will re watch Rd2 and rd4 to see if I still agree with my score


----------



## Life B Ez

I gave Chandler 1-4. Have to rewatch...annoyed but knowing there will be a third keeps me from flipping.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Robbery? lol, what? Very close fight, could have gone either way. Chandler was relentless and Velasquez esque with his pressure, but Eddie was landing the cleaner shots on the counter. Chandler landed some good take downs, but other than the RNC attempt early on, didn't really do any thing with them.

I'm calling it right now, I think that these two guys are the best LW's in the world. I think both of them wipe out the entire UFC LW roster personally.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

eh these two would be starched in the UFC imo.


----------



## Stun Gun

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Robbery? lol, what? Very close fight, could have gone either way. Chandler was relentless and Velasquez esque with his pressure, but Eddie was landing the cleaner shots on the counter. Chandler landed some good take downs, but other than the RNC attempt early on, didn't really do any thing with them.
> 
> I'm calling it right now, I think that these two guys are the best LW's in the world. I think both of them wipe out the entire UFC LW roster personally.


I agree they are top LWs but I don't think they clean out the UFC. I think Nino, Bendo, Pettis, Grant, DOs Anjos, and Khabib all give them troubles, but they'd all be close


----------



## The Best Around

What a fight!!! So happy Eddie won. I had him winning 48-47 but round two was so close. Anyone calling this a robbery sounds idiotic given how close it was. Third fight obviously coming, just a shame these two have to waste these fights in this crap promotion.


----------



## John8204

Great fight, I had to watch it again. I gave Chandler 1 and 4, Alvarez 5 looking at 2&3 I think would give it to Alvarez because he did so much damage at 2 and 3 was close.

What I think it funny if you ask me the top six LW's in the world are

1. Pettis
2. Alvarez
3. Melendez
4. Chandler
5. Henderson
6. Thomson

All rivalry's from the WEC, Strikeforce, and Bellator.

Other thoughts...

Really happy to see Mike Richman win his fight, I actually scouted Richman, Brookins, and Garza as the top three guys from their season of TUF.

King Mo damn Mo, how ironic is it for the man who retired Mark Kerr to turn into the next Mark Kerr

Really curious to see what happens with Pat Curran I wonder if he is going to bounce back up to the LW tournament as he's got some new and interesting fights in that division.

I didn't bet on Emanuel Newton but man do I love that kid, great character and amazing cardio I think he beats Veigh when they fight again.


----------



## TanyaJade

I had it 1, 3, 5 for Alvarez.

Super close though. I'll need to watch it again.
Great fight.

Glad Straus exposed Curran too. I was never sold.


----------



## John8204

TanyaJade said:


> I had it 1, 3, 5 for Alvarez.
> 
> Super close though. I'll need to watch it again.
> Great fight.
> 
> Glad Straus exposed Curran too. I was never sold.


I think you mean 2 for Alvarez, #1 had Chandler taking him down, slamming him and almost choking him out. #2 was when he broke Chandler orbital bone(guessing).


----------



## Stun Gun

Looks like she meant rd1 not rd2 or she probably would have wrote said otherwise


----------



## Life B Ez

John8204 said:


> I think you mean 2 for Alvarez, #1 had Chandler taking him down, slamming him and almost choking him out. #2 was when he broke Chandler orbital bone(guessing).


The damage to his eye started with a headbutt.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John8204

Stun Gun said:


> Looks like she meant rd1 not rd2 or she probably would have wrote said otherwise


No I think she made an honest mistake which is why I was reminding her what happened in Round 1 vs Round 2.

Round 1, 90% of the play by play scorers called it for Chandler, I've come across one person who called it for Alvarez.

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/11/3/5...official-score-card-for-eddie-alvarez-vs-mike

The score card 
Rd 1 - 3 Judges for Chandler 
Rd 2 - 3 Judges for Alvarez
Rd 3 - 1 Judge for Chandler 2 for Alvarez
Rd 4 - 3 Judges for Chandler
Rd 5 - 3 Judges for Alvarez



Life B Ez said:


> The damage to his eye started with a headbutt.


The headbutt cut him, but the Elbows in the 2nd turned him into ET.


----------



## SideWays222

usually i actually find Bellator events to be entertaining and not so amateurish but this event i think could possibly be their worst event production wise and really bad fights except for Alvarez/Chandler who was the saving grace. This event had tons of potential on paper but every fighter looks extremely uninspired in there. Before the Main Event iv seen all those fighters perform much better in previous fights. I dont know if someone put something in the drinking water or what. I think part of the reason we are getting these performances is because they realize that Bellator is bush league and thus dont train as hard or care as much as they should. Even though they should be even more inspired because Bellator is a AMAZING COMPANY/OPPORTUNITY to get some easy wins in and make yourself look impressive and then get a high value contract with the UFC. They need to realize that and start giving it 120% in training and in the cage. 

Iv never been a big fan of King Mo but i still think the guy has potential that he is not coming even close to fulfilling. I think he can do alot better then he has been. When he fought Calvalcante i found his striking to be very much improved and he showed alot of confidence in it (Which was obviously gone today) and some great body shots and timing. He ended up losing that fight due to tko because he gets over confident imo but it still does not erase everything he showed prior to that moment. 

Anyway Bellator should be ashamed of the event and should seriously apologize to Alvarez for putting him through all that crap they did and give him and chandler a Bonus because they earned it and gave them a fight on live tv that was amazing when the event had nothing but sloppy lazy uninspired boring decisions prior. And those fights had alot of hype behind them which makes it that much worse when they stink. 

I think they tried to improve their production and make it look more UFCish and bigger then it is and they failed miserably.




Toxic said:


> I'd be scared if I was Frank? Am I the only one who would pick Frank over Mo in a fight?


I think i missed some things. Whats the story here with Frank and Mo???


----------



## AmdM

48-47 Chandler
BS decision


----------



## HitOrGetHit

AmdM said:


> 48-47 Chandler
> BS decision


Close fight doesn't equal BS decision. Seems to be the trend these days though. If someone see's the fight differently, it automatically gets labeled as BS or a robbery even if plenty of other people agree with the decision.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

I love Eddies boxing style. I'd argue that Chandler is possibly the best MMA wrestler at LW right now. The kid is a monster wrestler.


----------



## TheNinja

Great Fight... I had Chandler winning 3 rounds easily though. That's fine with me since these guys need to fight again:thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho

LOL @ using "48-47" and "BS decision" in the same sentence! 

It was a very close fight, and I even felt Chandler may have edged out the win. But looking at how close it was and how much damage Eddie did, I wasn't at all upset by the result. That we'll no doubt get to see a rubber match after two instant classics should make everyone happy.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Yea, the third fight will be huge. Fantastic trilogy to go alongside the Cain/JDS one.

Both of these guys are supremely skilled fighters, and I can't see what the other UFC fighters really do better than either of them.

Alvarez has excellent, unorthodox boxing, fantastic footwork, use of angles, brutal power, speed, top notch grappling, heart for days.

Chandler is arguably one of the best wrestlers in the division, RELENTLESS in his attacks, nasty power, unbelievable heart, great hand speed, good head movement.

These guys have it all, I'd love to see both of them in the UFC after the trilogy.


----------



## Toxic

SideWays222 said:


> usually i actually find Bellator events to be entertaining and not so amateurish but this event i think could possibly be their worst event production wise and really bad fights except for Alvarez/Chandler who was the saving grace. This event had tons of potential on paper but every fighter looks extremely uninspired in there. Before the Main Event iv seen all those fighters perform much better in previous fights. I dont know if someone put something in the drinking water or what. I think part of the reason we are getting these performances is because they realize that Bellator is bush league and thus dont train as hard or care as much as they should. Even though they should be even more inspired because Bellator is a AMAZING COMPANY/OPPORTUNITY to get some easy wins in and make yourself look impressive and then get a high value contract with the UFC. They need to realize that and start giving it 120% in training and in the cage.
> 
> Iv never been a big fan of King Mo but i still think the guy has potential that he is not coming even close to fulfilling. I think he can do alot better then he has been. When he fought Calvalcante i found his striking to be very much improved and he showed alot of confidence in it (Which was obviously gone today) and some great body shots and timing. He ended up losing that fight due to tko because he gets over confident imo but it still does not erase everything he showed prior to that moment.
> 
> Anyway Bellator should be ashamed of the event and should seriously apologize to Alvarez for putting him through all that crap they did and give him and chandler a Bonus because they earned it and gave them a fight on live tv that was amazing when the event had nothing but sloppy lazy uninspired boring decisions prior. And those fights had alot of hype behind them which makes it that much worse when they stink.
> 
> I think they tried to improve their production and make it look more UFCish and bigger then it is and they failed miserably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i missed some things. Whats the story here with Frank and Mo???


They had Frank interview mo before Mo came out and it almost came across like he was coming across like an major ass.

On an unrelated note did anyone else see the gif of bjorks reaction when they am ounces Alvarez the winner complete disappointment


----------



## joshua7789

Toxic said:


> They had Frank interview mo before Mo came out and it almost came across like he was coming across like an major ass.
> 
> On an unrelated note did anyone else see the gif of bjorks reaction when they am ounces Alvarez the winner complete disappointment


Yeah, Bjron is a dick. That fight was way to close for anyone to get butthurt about the decision. 

On a slightly related note, what the hell is wrong with King Mo? He completely struggled with a guy that threw like fifty of the shittiest and most telegraphed spinning back kicks that I have ever friggin seen. Newton would change stance and then come with one of those "I just had my fourth tae kwon do class and cant wait to show my friends" kicks that you could see coming a mile away and yet Mo still wasn't able to time him for any takedowns. It may be time for the MMA world to just accept that Mo kind of sucks.


----------



## Stun Gun

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I love Eddies boxing style. I'd argue that Chandler is possibly the best MMA wrestler at LW right now. The kid is a monster wrestler.


He's a top guy but there are 3-5 guys better


----------



## TanyaJade

John8204 said:


> No I think she made an honest mistake which is why I was reminding her what happened in Round 1 vs Round 2.
> 
> Round 1, 90% of the play by play scorers called it for Chandler, I've come across one person who called it for Alvarez.
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2013/11/3/5...official-score-card-for-eddie-alvarez-vs-mike
> 
> The score card
> Rd 1 - 3 Judges for Chandler
> Rd 2 - 3 Judges for Alvarez
> Rd 3 - 1 Judge for Chandler 2 for Alvarez
> Rd 4 - 3 Judges for Chandler
> Rd 5 - 3 Judges for Alvarez
> 
> 
> 
> The headbutt cut him, but the Elbows in the 2nd turned him into ET.


I did indeed mean round two, sorry. 
iPhone problems.

Going to watch the fight again today. My husband, friend and I thought Alvarez won but barely. My brothers (all collegiate wrestlers) thought Chandler won all rounds except round five.


----------



## Life B Ez

TanyaJade said:


> I did indeed mean round two, sorry.
> iPhone problems.
> 
> Going to watch the fight again today. My husband, friend and I thought Alvarez won but barely. My brothers (all collegiate wrestlers) thought Chandler won all rounds except round five.


I went 49-46 Chandler as well. Possibly giving Eddie one of the middle rounds can't remember which. Chandler got his back several times and before the last two rounds nothing else happened to trump that winning you the round. I actually almost considered the fourth a 10-8 Chandler got the take down really early and smashed Eddie from the top the entire round the fifth had moments that Eddie dominated and almost finished but it wasn't the entire round.

Chandler gassed though got tok excited when he got Eddie's back in the first and looked like he was down hill from there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

here is Bjork in the background..


----------



## HellRazor

Life B Ez said:


> I went 49-46 Chandler as well.


Me too. No idea how anybody could give that fight to Alvarez.


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> here is Bjork in the background..


Was Eddie talking to him? Because he shouldn't be upset, the third fight is one of the few things that's going to keep his doors open for a little while longer.

Anyone think Chandler will keep his damn hands up in the third fight, jesus that was difficult to watch, Eddie never actually landed something he set up he just got to land on Chandler because his hands were at his hips the whole fight.


----------



## John8204

Toxic said:


> On an unrelated note did anyone else see the gif of bjorks reaction when they am ounces Alvarez the winner complete disappointment


Can you blame him, he dumps Konrad, he's trying to get rid of Askren now he's stuck with Daniel Straus.

He gives away a FOTY for FREE and if Alvarez wins again he loses another champion.

King Mo has gone from being the company's posterboy to the belator's next real poster boy Roger Huerta. 

But hey at the very least you have a half dozen Russians who none will be able to tell apart for years to come.


----------



## MLD

I really thought last nights card was worth the money 

I figured Curran would win. I hoped Mo would lose. And I thought Chandler vs. Alvarez was awesome. Regardless of the winner. Chandler was on the hunt and kept coming forward. Alvarez gave him a fight. Chandler should have kept his hands up and maybe less strikes hitting his face would have made a difference for the judges. 

Regarding Bellator as a whole, I've always been a big UFC/WEC follower, but didn't know much about Bellator. Recently with some cable changes, now all I can see is Bellator. I have to pay to watch any UFC, even ancient fights. So I'm quickly becoming a Bellator fan, and I really like the tournament structure. Obviously the average skill level is lower than the UFC, but still I find the events somewhat entertaining. Kinda like Leonard Garcia....not a lot of skill, but almost always entertaining. I hope Bellator sticks around because MMA needs a minor league for UFC's roster cuts, and also a place to groom fighters in preparation for the UFC some day. Chandler and Alvarez could easily make the jump.


----------



## slapshot

I had the 2nd, 3ed and 5th for Alverez. He clearly took rounds not by volume but by landing big shots IMO. 

Round One.











Round Two.











Round Three.











Round Four.











Round Five.











http://www.mmamania.com/2013/11/3/5...s-compustrike-stats-for-eddie-alvarez-vs-mike
Its a close fight, but I didnt think it was as close or controversial as others.


----------



## AmdM

HitOrGetHit said:


> Close fight doesn't equal BS decision. Seems to be the trend these days though. If someone see's the fight differently, it automatically gets labeled as BS or a robbery even if plenty of other people agree with the decision.


Imo all 5 rounds had a clear winner.
I call it BS decision because to me, Chandler won 3 rounds very clearly while Alvarez clearly took 2.
I get what you are saying, but in this fight i can't agree.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Good card, some very competitive fights, probably won't shut up the anti mma shills though. Thought Eddie won the fight 2, 3 and 5. Great fight, a real FotY candidate. What a setup for a third fight, could be the best trilogy in the history of MMA, already the best two fight series. Newton beat Mo, barely I thought, and made LHW in BFC a lot more interesting for MMA fans who watch Bellator. His style is confusing and frustrating to stand with and he showed some good take down defense. Newton is beter then I gave him credit for. Straus is better then I gave him credit for as well, his fight with Curran was nice, a tough battle. 145 is no joke, tough to win in at that weight. Glad Diesel got the win and payday. Real good card, FW, LW, and LHW titles all changed hands in close competitive fights, says a lot about their depth and the talent that is built with their prospects through the tournaments.


----------



## Toxic

GDPofDRB said:


> Good card, some very competitive fights, probably won't shut up the anti mma shills though. Thought Eddie won the fight 2, 3 and 5. Great fight, a real FotY candidate. What a setup for a third fight, could be the best trilogy in the history of MMA, already the best two fight series. Newton beat Mo, barely I thought, and made LHW in BFC a lot more interesting for MMA fans who watch Bellator. His style is confusing and frustrating to stand with and he showed some good take down defense. Newton is beter then I gave him credit for. Straus is better then I gave him credit for as well, his fight with Curran was nice, a tough battle. 145 is no joke, tough to win in at that weight. Glad Diesel got the win and payday. Real good card, FW, LW, and LHW titles all changed hands in close competitive fights, says a lot about their depth and the talent that is built with their prospects through the tournaments.


Good card? I thought the card was horrible, the timing was bad, the long ass video game commercials for that roman game killed the feel of the card repeatedly. I thought it was one of the worst cards Bellator has done in a long time as far as production goes and in general the fights sucked, if it wasn't for an epic main event it would have been an epic failure.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Well this _stuff_ isn't for everybody, but I'm sure you have a show with great production timing and commercials that suits you.


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> Good card? I thought the card was horrible, the timing was bad, the long ass video game commercials for that roman game killed the feel of the card repeatedly. I thought it was one of the worst cards Bellator has done in a long time as far as production goes and in general the fights sucked, if it wasn't for an epic main event it would have been an epic failure.


Any card witb commercials and three title fights is destined to fail. As Chael Sonnen said, "I don't want to do anything for 25 minutes no matter what it is. I love ice cream but I don't want to eat it for 25 minutes." He's got a point that watching three long ass fights is just too much even of they had been entertaining.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic

GDPofDRB said:


> Well this _stuff_ isn't for everybody, but I'm sure you have a show with great production timing and commercials that suits you.


The whole act like nobody can criticize Bellator without being some kind of UFC fan boy gets old. Bellator has routinely done a better job with there cards than they did last weekend, it wasn't cause it was Bellator it was cause they spent to much time advertising that stupid freaking video game till long past the point it became intrusive, etc. If you remove the main event it isn't that the card wasn't up to the UFC standard but that it wasn't even up to the Bellator one.


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> The whole act like nobody can criticize Bellator without being some kind of UFC fan boy gets old. Bellator has routinely done a better job with there cards than they did last weekend, it wasn't cause it was Bellator it was cause they spent to much time advertising that stupid freaking video game till long past the point it became intrusive, etc. If you remove the main event it isn't that the card wasn't up to the UFC standard but that it wasn't even up to the Bellator one.


Exactly this. I'm kind of sick of the MMA hipster attitude some posters have displayed when it comes to discussing non-ufc organizations. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Term

SideWays222 said:


> I think i missed some things. Whats the story here with Frank and Mo???


I just read through this thread. I also didn't know what they were talking about. I watched the fight the day after on my DVR, because I was out of town on fight night. I skipped over all the crap and only watched the fights, so I wondered what this was about. I found this. Frank's initial question was pretty stupid and it could piss Mo off a little. Because it was Mo I really didn't mind though, I was hoping he got KOed again.

I agree with others on the Chandler/Alvarez fight. I got caught up in the fight and didn't really score round by round, but my overall feeling after the fight was over was that Chandler won, but It was really close and it was not a robbery to give it to Eddie.


----------

